# Lubbock, Texas



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not sure if this is the propwer forum or not. Any way I will be in the Plainveiw,Lubbock, Texas area from thursday after dinner till saturday and wondering if anyone was going to be in that area?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am here in south Lubbock. I am retired and home most every day doing wood working. Come see me and I will give you the nickle tour of my ten cent shop. I am out selling my stuff on Friday evening and all day Sat. Email me …[email protected]


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I am in Lubbock. I own SRS Tool & Supply. 8116-19th St. (Woodworking tools)
We will be here all day til 5:00, and Saturday 9:00 to 1:00.

(Sorry Martin--not an ad, just answering a question LOL)


----------

